# why does Target make their AP TMS cleaarly visible, while other stores don't?



## Targetking (Feb 18, 2022)

Alwatys wondred.


----------



## RWTM (Feb 19, 2022)

Targetking said:


> Alwatys wondred.


What’s the difference between AP and TSS?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 19, 2022)

Kostin said:


> What’s the difference between AP and TSS?


Same folks.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 19, 2022)

Targetking said:


> Alwatys wondred.


Depends if the store is a high risk store.


----------



## Rarejem (Feb 19, 2022)

(Not a high risk store.)  TSS is visible in marked security jacket, AP is not.  (At our store) AP is a lead and also addresses issues within the store, like securing high theft/priced merchandise, TM theft, safety, etc. TSS reports to AP and is more of an optic than anything else, deterring bad actors with their presence.


----------



## Tessa120 (Feb 19, 2022)

The lines get fuzzy though.  I saw AP-ETL wear a TPS uniform from time to time.  One TPS TM, more than once, grabbed a men's jacket off a rack and put it on and pretended to shop when there was suspicious activity at the FR.


----------



## DBZ (Feb 19, 2022)

AP is the name of the work center. A TSS (formerly tps) is the uniformed one who is to provide a visible presence to prevent theft. The APL and APS are at a more of a TL level. If they put on a uniform, it is because they want a person to make a visible presence to prevent theft. 

Walmart has something similar. You just don't know what you are looking for. They don't have a clearly marked uniform person because they would rather have an apprehension.


----------



## Guest Avocado (Feb 19, 2022)

There’s two non TL/ETL AP jobs. TSS, Target Security Specialist, which is in uniform. The other one is APS, Assets Protection Specialist, which IS undercover.


----------



## Fluttervale (Feb 19, 2022)

Because their job isn’t to catch people stealing, it’s to keep people from trying to steal.  With mixed results, obviously.


----------

